# Wanted to brag about my personal favorite wrestler *UPDATE*



## biggdogg (Mar 14, 2017)

I know it isn't college or pro sports related, but I'm bragging anyway. My son is going into the home stretch in his preparation for his biggest tournament by far. He will be wrestling some of the best high school wrestlers in the nation next weekend at the NHSCA Junior Nationals in Virginia Beach. He has given up baseball and football in his pursuit of his passion and I couldn't be more proud of this kid. He has been training 5 nights a week since the school season ended getting ready for this. This will be his first national tournament.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2017)

Good luck to the young man! I miss my days tearing up the mat!


----------



## GAGE (Mar 14, 2017)

What weight class is he? Wrestling is a mans sport for sure, good luck to him.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 14, 2017)

GAGE said:


> What weight class is he? Wrestling is a mans sport for sure, good luck to him.



He is 170. 15 years old and he's 6' tall


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 14, 2017)

Good luck to him!!


----------



## antharper (Mar 14, 2017)

Good luck , hope he does good !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I miss my days tearing up the mat!





Okay....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 14, 2017)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## tcward (Mar 14, 2017)

Good luck to the young man!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 14, 2017)

Best of luck to your son!  

Wrestling is more than a great sport - it's a brotherhood.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 14, 2017)

That is AWESOME and a scholarship sport. Wishing him the best of luck, love stories like this!


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 15, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Good stuff, good luck to him.

Brought back memories, our coach had the ceiling of the workout room painted with the words "Your about to be pinned."


----------



## alphachief (Mar 15, 2017)

Good luck to him...I have a ton of respect for any young man willing to go out and lay it on the line on a wresting mat.  Nobody to depend on but yourself out there.  Takes a ton of heart and dedication.


----------



## Katalee (Mar 15, 2017)

Good luck*******


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you gentlemen. He has huge goals and some big dreams. He wants to wrestle in college and make a run at a Team USA spot. He'll be a junior next season so we'll see. I have no idea how far he can go, but he won't let anyone work harder than he does, that's for sure.


----------



## Showtime (Mar 15, 2017)

Good luck to your boy. Nothing wrong with being a proud pappa and bragging every now and then!


----------



## biggdogg (May 15, 2017)

Been a while, but a little update on the boy. 

He went 2 and 2 with 1 pin and 1 tech fall at the Virginia Beach tournament. Not too bad for his first national tournament.


----------



## biggdogg (May 15, 2017)

Also, he has been wrestling Freestyle/Greco nearly every weekend since and this past weekend he finished 4th in the State Freestyle tournament qualifying him for the 2017 Team Georgia National Team. Looks like quite a bit of traveling in our future!


----------



## alphachief (May 15, 2017)

Congrats!  Tough sport...tough kid!  We're all proud of him.


----------



## bulldawgborn (May 17, 2017)

That's awesome.  Best of luck to him in this endeavor.  Regardless how far he takes it, the lessons he learns on the mat will serve him well in life.


----------

